# Diablo steuerung!



## loWnl1337 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

und zwar interresiert mich die Steuerung von Diablo 3. Wird das eine klick oder eine WASD Steurng?

freue mich auf eine Antwort =)


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

Klick.


----------



## loWnl1337 (24. Oktober 2010)

madig >.<


----------



## Davatar (25. Oktober 2010)

Spiel einfach mal Diablo 2, dann wirst Du sehn, warum eine Klick-Steuerung in Diablo Sinn macht und ne WASD-Steuerung nicht


----------



## pvenohr (25. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Blizzcon wurde von den Spielern gefragt ob es eine WASD-Steuerung geben wird, was eindeutig verneint wurde. Es macht bei einer festen isometrischen Perspektive auch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Es gab zwar Spiele dieser Art die auch diese Art der Steuerung unterstützten aber die haben sich nicht durchgesetzt, auch ziemlich logisch weil sich mit WASD der Charakter in maximal 8 Richtungen steuern lässt während die Maussteuerung viel feiner ist. Selbst die Zeiten in denen man normale Spiele nur per Tastatur gesteuert hat (und MS Word ist kein Spiel) sind schon lange vorbei. Die Maussteuerung ist eingängiger, schneller, macht mehr Spass und gehört einfach zur Diabloreihe.

Ergänzung um Mißverständnisse auszuschließen: Natürlich wird das Spiel, wie viele andere auch, mit einer Kombination aus Tastatur und Maus gesteuert. Das heißt mit der Maus bewegt man den Charakter und wählt seine Gegner an und mit der Tastatur nutzt man seine Fertigkeiten, öffnet Charakterbildschirme, das Inventar, Optionsmenü uvm.


----------



## IcecreamLE (11. Januar 2011)

Erzähl mal was von eingeschränkter Bewegung einem Quake-Spieler,
Egoshooter spielen sich very nice mit Tastatur und Maus.

Ich hab kein Problem mit WASD in WOW zu rennen und mit der Maus im Inventar zu kramen.
In D2 gab es auch Situationen, wo ich versucht hab paar Schritte mit der Tastatur zu laufen.

Zauberwort heißt: Optional


----------



## pvenohr (12. Januar 2011)

Ein Action-Rollenspiel mit isometrischer Perspektive lässt sich schwerlich mit einem Egoshooter vergleichen, schon gar nicht hinsichtlich der Steuerung.


----------



## IcecreamLE (13. Januar 2011)

Isometrisches 3D ist auch nur ne steife Kammeraperpektive von schräg oben, in der größten Zoomstufe ist ne Figur in WoW fast so klein wie bei D2.
Die häufig benutzten Tasten hab ich mir bei D2 rund um WASD angeordnet, wie ich diese bei dem Egoshooter belege.

Auf Point & Click soll ja keiner verzichten, will ich auch gar nicht, doch mehr Möglichkeiten wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2011)

hm wasd macht doch bei fester kamera garkeine nsinn, wie soll das funktionieren? läuft man mit S dann rückwärts oder nach unten? in shootern klappt das doch nur so gut weil man sich mit der maus drehen kann


----------



## jolk (8. Februar 2011)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Auf der Blizzcon wurde von den Spielern gefragt ob es eine WASD-Steuerung geben wird, was eindeutig verneint wurde. Es macht bei einer festen isometrischen Perspektive auch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Es gab zwar Spiele dieser Art die auch diese Art der Steuerung unterstützten aber die haben sich nicht durchgesetzt,



stimmt, Gta 1 und 2 fürn pc waren total unerfolgreich....


aber man muss Diablo nur einmal gespielt haben und man erkennt, dass klicksteuerung der richtige ist, außerdem ist es viel angenehmer mit gehaltener maustaste zu laufen als mit gehaltener w taste und mit einer zauberin bewegt man sich eh nur indem man rechtsklick gedrückt hält


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> stimmt, Gta 1 und 2 fürn pc waren total unerfolgreich....
> 
> 
> aber man muss Diablo nur einmal gespielt haben und man erkennt, dass klicksteuerung der richtige ist, außerdem ist es viel angenehmer mit gehaltener maustaste zu laufen als mit gehaltener w taste und mit einer zauberin bewegt man sich eh nur indem man rechtsklick gedrückt hält


Ich denke mal mit "Spiele dieser Art" meint er nicht Spiele mit Vogel-/ISO-Perspektive, sondern Hack & Slays wie Diablo.


----------



## tntvultan (26. Juni 2011)

An alle die hier behaupten das eine WASD Steuerung nicht zu D3 passen würde kann ich nur empfehlen mal Bloodline Champions anzutesten. Dort bewegt man sich auch mit WASD (aus der Vogelperspektive) dadurch das man während des laufens schon anfangen kann zu Zielen fühlt sich das ganze (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) besser an. Es verlangt ja auh niemand das es nur eine WASD Steuerung geben sollte aber man könnte es zumindest als alternative zu der herkömlichen Klick- Steuerung anbieten.


----------

